

Campbell's Soup Offers $50,000 Prize in Hacker Contest - unreal37
http://mashable.com/2013/01/11/campbells-soup-invites-developers-to-hack-the-kitchen/

======
unreal37
As the developer, I am proud of this making Mashable.

